# Wine Supplies near Cincy OH????



## MacWine (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find supplies (wine additives) in the Cincinnati, Northern Ky, area?
Thanks for replies.
Wine On...


----------



## phantom (Feb 14, 2007)

*Listermann?*

They've got a store, but I'm not sure if they'll have what you're looking for:
http://www.listermann.com/

It doesn't list store hours, but in Louisville,
http://www.winekitsofky.com/index.html


----------



## MacWine (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, they had exactly what I needed.
Thanks again


----------



## mohan158 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Clincy Reply*

Addition of new Clincy


----------

